# Can Flynn and Sessions Play Together?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> David Kahn signed Ramon Sessions to an offer sheet that the Milwaukee Bucks didn't match. Kahn thought Sessions and rookie Jonny Flynn could play together, but so far head coach Kurt Rambis doesn't like what he's seen so far from the point guards.
> 
> "Right now, I'm not big on it," Rambis told the Star Tribune. "That may change in the future, but I'm not big on it. We looked at it a little in practice. I didn't go, 'Oooohhhhhh.' I went, 'Ehhhhhhhhh.'"


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont know much about flynn but i know that sessions is most effective with the ball in his hands and going to the hoop. His jumprer is seriously lacking. I think playing him at the 2 would be a terrible idea due to the lack of jumpe and the fact that he is a terrible defensive player... he cant really guard opposing pg's much less sg's


----------

